# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihme, Sa here bej update ne LInux ubuntu 10.04, pas ristartimit nuk me hapet sistem

## florieconomy

Pershendetje.

Kam instaluar ne kompjuter Ubuntu 10.04. Eshte e treta here qe me ndodh dicka mbasi bej update.

Mbasi bej updatin ne "Linux Ubuntu 10.04" kompjuteri me thote te bej nje ristartim, mbasi bej ristartimin
 me pas nuk me bootohet kompjuteri, me del nje ekran i zi dhe me thote kete mesazh si me poshte :
==== Mesazhi qe me del ==============
GNU GRUB version 1.98-1 ubuntu 13
Minimal Bash-like line editiong is supported.
For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible
device or file completions
grup >
==================
cfaredo qe te shtyp edhe po te ristartoj kompjuterin perseri me del ky mesazh 
dhe sme le ta hapet sistemi.

JJU LUTEM ME JEPNI NJE NDIHME TE VLEFSHME.

Faleminderit

----------


## ATMAN

vendosi versionin Ubuntu 13.04 dhe nuk do kesh me probleme 

klm

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Gjate update GRUB nuk arin te updatet ose koruptohet buhet te riparosh GRUB jep me shume info per sistemin te te them se si

----------

